# Ballintore Castle, nr Kirriemuir



## Alir147 (Feb 14, 2009)

Just a small report this time. Decided to pop by here on my way to Glenshee. It's a fantastic building, recently 'saved' from further deterioration that resulted due to years of absentee ownership. Only rubble clearing work has been done so far, but hopefully moves to restore the castle will develop in the near future. There is still quite an extensive interior, although I wasn't in it today. It's been abandoned for a very long time.

The approach
















the front door


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 14, 2009)

Fabulous building that, Alir. It looks in surprisingly good condition. Great pics...it looks wonderfully forbidding against the background of bare winter trees and snow.


----------



## Trinpaul (Feb 14, 2009)

An impressive building  I wonder if there is / was ornate wood panelling inside


----------



## V70 (Feb 14, 2009)

What a lovely old building !!!!... would love to see that one day. Hopefully it'll still be possible to have a look around for a while


----------



## Alir147 (Feb 14, 2009)

aw it'll be possible for a good while yet! that's quite certain.


----------



## foz101 (Feb 14, 2009)

Owner is a nice guy. Welcoming and happy to tell you about the place. It's a long term job he's taken on though. He does stay there too.


----------



## djrich (Feb 15, 2009)

Great looking place.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 15, 2009)

A stunning building -even in it's derelict state.

Love the contrast in colours against the snow 

Thanks for posting,


----------



## lost (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks pretty good from the outside. What's the inside like? I can't remember seeing any photos


----------



## V70 (Feb 15, 2009)

foz101 said:


> Owner is a nice guy. Welcoming and happy to tell you about the place. It's a long term job he's taken on though. He does stay there too.



Inside the building ??.. or nearby ?

I will have to remember and ask someone in-the-know for more details before I make the trip 

Good to hear the future of it has a glimmer of hope though..


----------



## wolfism (Feb 16, 2009)

I've been up chatting to the owner a few times - yes, he lives there, and has already done a power of work clearing tons of rubble out of the basement, also agreeing restoration and conservation measures with Historic Scotland. Parts of the interior are wrecked ... if you're interested about Balintore's history, ask me this weekend, as I've been researching it.


----------



## Cuban B. (Feb 23, 2009)

That's a really braw exterior, the king of castle I could move into with my tent


----------



## spacepunk (Feb 23, 2009)

Some inside shots from last year.


----------



## RichardB (Dec 3, 2009)

This is featured in the local rag today.

http://www.thecourier.co.uk/output/2009/12/03/newsstory14202467t0.asp


Temperatures as low as -2  How soft we've become in the past few decades.


----------



## ryedale rodent (Dec 3, 2009)

Good to see someone with the enthusiasm and dedication; hope it lasts. Hopefully/presumably Historic Scotland is grant-aiding it


----------



## tjbren (Dec 29, 2009)

*The Good Doctor*

What a great thing this man is doing, saving this piece of 3-D art!

It would be wonderful to see floor plans of the building. 

He should also post an address so that people can send him donations.


----------



## foz101 (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## escortmad79 (Jan 6, 2010)

foz101 said:


> Owner is a nice guy. Welcoming and happy to tell you about the place. It's a long term job he's taken on though. He does stay there too.


He's a great guy.

Very happy to show me around when I was up there


----------

